# HGH Fragment 176-191 usage protocol for fat loss



## runner2015

*I have bought:*


2mg of HGH Peptide frag 177-191

10 ml sterile water

0.5 cc insulin syringes


*Can anyone please confirm I have understood the usage correctly:*



Is the dosage for HGH Frag mcg/day or iu/day?

I mix 2ml sterile water with 2mg HGH frag - to get a 1000mcg/ml concentration

I want to use 200 mcg / day (Would 400 mcg be better??)

I draw the HGH frag to 20 on my 0.5cc insulin syringe and inject into fat site


Complete 30 - 60 minutes of steady state cardio exercise and do not eat anything for the next 3 hours


*Is this protocol for fat loss pretty accurate or can anyone please advise?*

Thanks

R


----------



## 3752

runner2015 said:


> *I have bought:*
> 
> 
> 2mg of HGH Peptide frag 177-191
> 
> 10 ml sterile water
> 
> 0.5 cc insulin syringes
> 
> 
> *Can anyone please confirm I have understood the usage correctly:*
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dosage for HGH Frag mcg/day or iu/day?
> 
> I mix 2ml sterile water with 2mg HGH frag - to get a 1000mcg/ml concentration
> 
> I want to use 200 mcg / day (Would 400 mcg be better??)
> 
> I draw the HGH frag to 20 on my 0.5cc insulin syringe and inject into fat site
> 
> 
> Complete 30 - 60 minutes of steady state cardio exercise and do not eat anything for the next 3 hours
> 
> 
> *Is this protocol for fat loss pretty accurate or can anyone please advise?*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> R


the effective dose is 500mcg

if you mix the 2mg with 2ml of water then each 10u on an insulin pin will give you 100mcg

500mcg is the minimum dose for this peptide to be effective

to get 500mcg you draw up to 50 on an insulin pin then inject SubQ

inject 30-45min before cardio, you are fine eating within an hour of finishing your cardio.....

the purpose for Frag is to release FFA's from the fat cells into the blood stream if they ar not used they will be restored, so once you have carried out steady state cardio they should of been used, not eating for a further 3hrs will do nothing to enhance this.


----------



## nitricdave

How long before the effect " wears off " and you start to burn glycogen again ? Is it time dependant or calorie release dependant ? Basically im trying to figure out how often to inject if im doing intermediate or day fasting . I understand you have to keep doing exercise / very active to stop the FFAs from relocating im just not clear on optimizing doseage with time or activity.

Appreciate your posts @Pscarb ive read a great many.


----------



## runner2015

Pscarb said:


> the effective dose is 500mcg
> 
> if you mix the 2mg with 2ml of water then each 10u on an insulin pin will give you 100mcg
> 
> 500mcg is the minimum dose for this peptide to be effective
> 
> to get 500mcg you draw up to 50 on an insulin pin then inject SubQ
> 
> inject 30-45min before cardio, you are fine eating within an hour of finishing your cardio.....
> 
> the purpose for Frag is to release FFA's from the fat cells into the blood stream if they ar not used they will be restored, so once you have carried out steady state cardio they should of been used, not eating for a further 3hrs will do nothing to enhance this.


 @Pscarb - thank you very much for your direct input on my message - had read a lot of your comments when designing my protocol so its great to get your feedback

If anyone is interested:

I have been using 400mg per day pre 30-60 min steady cardio after a double espresso but no food

ate 2-3 hours later

Start weight (3 weeks ago) - 75.9 kg

Current weight - 73.4 kg

all weight loss seems to be from abdominal area. i have been working on a S&C program and taking 150 - 200g protein per day so muscle maintenance is good and would say i have gained muscle tone to abs and quads from gym workouts

I will now be increasing to minimum 500mg per day and allowing myself to eat sooner after training

will update progress in a few weeks


----------



## runner2015

@Pscarb - is that 500mcg x 1 a day pre cardio or would you recommend another in the evening? i only train once per day however. Thanks


----------



## 3752

its down to you how many times you use that dose mate


----------



## kingpyn

Bump!

I ordered 3 bottles 5mg fragment, i'll start next week with next protocol:

500mcg per day, split into 250mcg just wake up (7:20) wait until 9:00 to eat something (whey protein+oats)

250mcg pre-bed

What do you think guys?


----------



## Goldigger

@Pscarb

Is there any benefit to taking Frag before bed, especially on non training days?

Otherwise I would take apon waking eat 1.5 hours later and before hitting the gym. Do you know if there is an ideal time to pin before training? Reading dats forum its suggested that Frag is active straight after administration.

I've just got some from Tom ;-)

Cheers


----------



## 3752

Frag works best in a fasted state so if you have not eaten for 2-3hrs before bed you can use it, but it releases FFA's and if they are not burnt off then they will be restored into fat cells so i see no benefit in taking before bed, when i use it i find it very good at 500mcg first thing in the morning.....

but both peptides and GH are better for fat burning.......

the release of FFA's does not happen instantly though...


----------



## Dave_shorts

Pscarb said:


> Frag works best in a fasted state so if you have not eaten for 2-3hrs before bed you can use it, but it releases FFA's and if they are not burnt off then they will be restored into fat cells so i see no benefit in taking before bed, when i use it i find it very good at 500mcg first thing in the morning.....
> 
> but both peptides and GH are better for fat burning.......
> 
> the release of FFA's does not happen instantly though...


I tried it during the day and first thing in the am and am was more effective


----------



## kingpyn

Releasing FFA's and not oxidating them can cause an increase of insuline resistance right?

So taking Frag before bed could be a serious problem (for fat loss).


----------

